# Help me buy a new Headset!



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 3, 2011)

Well lads!

I'm looking to buy a new headset, I want to keep the price as low as possible!

I need one for my Acer Iconia A500 Apad and some PS3+PC gaming.

I like the looks and sounds of the Creative Soundblaster tactic3D headset:
http://www.creative.com/soundblaster/tactic3d/sigma/

I can pick it up for 80 Euro which is price right!

Any suggestions would be lovely! thanks!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2011)

must it have a mic on it?

If not then i suggest the Sennheiser HD555


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 4, 2011)

A mic would be great! I sorta need one alright for BF3 that's coming up xD
That headset certainly sounds fantastic


----------



## smoothshooter (Sep 4, 2011)

corsair hs1a!Ilove it,


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 4, 2011)

Steelseries Siberia V2, if you are fine with clip on Audio Technica AD700 + Zalman clip on mic.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 5, 2011)

AD700 + mic


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.
I ended up going for the Logitech G930 for 110 Euro on ebay.
I've read the reviews and they are all very good so I just had to pick it up! 
It sells for 175 euro in store here, so I figured at 110 it was the way to go on ebay xD


----------



## dajjhman (Sep 9, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I ended up going for the Logitech G930 for 110 Euro on ebay.
> I've read the reviews and they are all very good so I just had to pick it up!
> It sells for 175 euro in store here, so I figured at 110 it was the way to go on ebay xD



I have the wired version of that headset, great unit

some tips (assuming they haven't changed these details, which my understanding is they haven't):
the function keys on the headset are not fully programmable, just for use with a bunch of common media apps like iTunes, WMP, etc (unfortunately VLC is not included).
Make sure to turn on the light for when the mic is active/unactive, wasn't default on my G35
it's really easy to accidentally slide the Surround Switch on the headset and turn off the 7.1 speakers, which means standard auto-fill for the audio to only left and right channels, which with these you really don't want even with 2 channel audio because the crossover to the Bass is gone

/2 cents

-Jimmy


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ah yea I read up all about it!
I'll be ready for it as soon as it arrives xD

Would this headset work with an Android device? 
Like I have the Acer Iconia A500 Android 3.1, I can't find any information if it would work or not!
I hope it will work!


----------



## dajjhman (Sep 10, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ah yea I read up all about it!
> I'll be ready for it as soon as it arrives xD
> 
> Would this headset work with an Android device?
> ...



I wouldn't know, and I don't have an android tablet to try it out (though when I can finally set some aside for one it would be very nice)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Sep 10, 2011)

Go for a decent one with a Tegra 2 processor  or else the new one around the corner! Tegra 3 which will be Quad Core xD
Very nice tablets so they are!


----------

